# Gaggia classic gauge and adapter



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Thought I would start a new thread so the original pass around thread didnt get confusing for everyone with 2 lists on the same page .im happy to send out my gauge and adapter for people to do the opv mod.you will need to place the adapter and gauge onto your own portafilter with some ptfe tape.

When the last persons finished with it all I ask is its returned to me


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

1 ajh101

Thanks


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

As spune was first to ask on the other thread I think its only fair if I offer it him first.then he can pass it onto you


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

That's great, thanks !


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

ajh101 said:


> That's great, thanks !


Its on its way to spune tomorrow so shouldn't be too long before its with you


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Thank you! PM sent.


----------



## craftygeek (Feb 19, 2014)

Ooh - Can I add myself to this list instead as the other one seems to have stalled.

1 - Spune

2 - ajh101

3 - craftygeek


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

craftygeek said:


> Ooh - Can I add myself to this list instead as the other one seems to have stalled.
> 
> 1 - Spune
> 
> ...


Sure.no probs


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi Spune how easy have you found this?


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

I haven't received it yet, there was a bit of a postage issue I understand! Will let you know though..!


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Ordering a new one from eBay this week guys so will be on its way soon.royal fail strike again


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

No problem, you're doing us the favour so take your time!


----------



## smidster09 (Feb 19, 2014)

I've got a pressure gauge I've used on my gaggia I'm more than welcome to pass on.


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Spune would be first I think?


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

If you don't mind, that would be great and I'll forward it on!


----------



## smidster09 (Feb 19, 2014)

Spune, PM me your address, I'm going to the post office tomorrow so can get It over.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Done.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I will chuck my name in the hat for one of these if its ok?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

Just to let people know, I received *smidster09*'s gauge the other day, so for those that would like it after me, add your name to a list below!


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Spune I hope I can be first?


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Right guys sorry for delay but ive now purchased a new one and its ready to be sent out to someone


----------



## craftygeek (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi Mike,

The list was:

1 - Spune

2 - ajh101

3 - craftygeek

I think ajh101 & myself are both still very interested in borrowing it if possible.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

craftygeek said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> The list was:
> 
> ...


I'll send out to ajh101 if Mike, you send yours to crafty?


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

spune said:


> I'll send out to ajh101 if Mike, you send yours to crafty?


Yep that's fine please pm me addresse


----------



## NeilR (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi,

Can I throw my name into the hat as well please, for either gauge when they become available?

Cheers.


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Still waiting on someone to pm me there addresse and I can post the gauge Tuesday


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

ajh101, my girlfriend has kindly offered to run to the post office on Tuesday so you should have the gauge soon!


----------



## ajh101 (Dec 21, 2013)

Thank you both!


----------



## NNathwani (Nov 12, 2013)

I'd be interested in doing the OPV mod on my Gaggia if this pass around is still going. Can I add my name to the list please?


----------



## NNathwani (Nov 12, 2013)

I had a wee look on eBay and it looks as though this one should fit. What do you guys think? Might just buy one for £8 instead.

http://bit.ly/16SVryt


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

Mine has now arrived with crafty geek whoever is next in line please pm him and he will pass on to you


----------



## NeilR (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi Mike,

I've pm'd Craftygeek, copying you in, asking him to send it to me next, assuming I was next in line.


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

NeilR said:


> Hi Mike,
> 
> I've pm'd Craftygeek, copying you in, asking him to send it to me next, assuming I was next in line.


Yes no probs mate


----------



## nvening (May 6, 2014)

Would love to add my name if possible, after NNathwani if the ebay one wasn't purchased.

Thanks!


----------



## rws (May 7, 2014)

Could I be added to this list please, after nvening? I'm new to the forum - hope that's not an issue. OPV mod looks like a simple one to do, so I thought I'd start with that on my new Classic and I'd rather borrow a tried and tested pressure gauge than start from scratch. Ta.


----------



## craftygeek (Feb 19, 2014)

Ok - i've done the OPV mod today, i'll get the gauge packed up & posted off to NeilR.

I've added a roll of PTFE plumbers tape to the package - so the next few people in line won't need to buy any.

Mine was running at 14bar - with a few tweaks, I got it set at 10bar.

The difference in the resulting espresso is pretty significant - I can't believe the change. Mouth feel and flavor are both a lot cleaner, crema is fantastic now - also less fines in the cup.

A couple of notes:

I found that the gauge needle often bounces under pressure. Fill the PF & gauge with water first - this helps. If it still bounces, give it a wiggle and/or fill with water again...it should then show a constant reading under pressure.

The nut that you need to undo to access the OPV is 17mm - an extended socket makes life a lot easier. You also need an allen key to adjust the OPV (3mm I think).


----------



## craftygeek (Feb 19, 2014)

I have now posted the gauge onto NeilR.


----------



## MartynWheeler (May 11, 2014)

Hi,

I'm new to the forum and have just purchased a classic, may I be added to the list so that I can do the opv mod?

thanks in advance,

martyn


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

MartynWheeler said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to the forum and have just purchased a classic, may I be added to the list so that I can do the opv mod?
> 
> ...


Everyone is welcome.as far as I'm aware its in transit at the moment to Neil R then will be passed to next on the list


----------



## nvening (May 6, 2014)

Theres also one available from jeesby in a different thread which is on its way to me atm, should be done with it by the end of the weekend


----------



## MartynWheeler (May 11, 2014)

Ok, I'm pretty busy this coming weekend but after that would be great


----------



## NeilR (Oct 1, 2013)

Just to clarify, this thread is for Mike MC's gauge and adaptor. I'll let you know once I've received it and please could the next person interested pm me with their address. It's getting confusing with cross threads regarding different gauges.


----------



## NNathwani (Nov 12, 2013)

Hey guys. Just to let everyone know that I ended buying the eBay one so I won't be needed the one on the pass around. Not done the mod yet but plan to soon. Cheers anyway.


----------



## NeilR (Oct 1, 2013)

I've received Mike MC's gauge and adaptor (cheers craftygeek) but probably won't be able to get round to using it until the weekend. I'll post it out to the next person early next week.


----------



## Willie Ekaslike (Apr 12, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Can I be added to the waiting list please.


----------



## NeilR (Oct 1, 2013)

I've finished with Mike mc's pressure gauge. Looking back through the thread it looks like Nvening and Nnathwani sorted gauges out elsewhere. The order would therefore appear to be:

1. Rws

2. Martynwheeler

3. Willie Ekaslike

Rws, if you are still interested in the gauge, please pm me your address and I'll get it in the post.


----------



## rws (May 7, 2014)

NeilR said:


> I've finished with Mike mc's pressure gauge. Looking back through the thread it looks like Nvening and Nnathwani sorted gauges out elsewhere. The order would therefore appear to be:
> 
> 1. Rws
> 
> ...


I think I'm sorted too thanks, so Martynwheeler can move up to the head of the queue 

Nvening has just finished with Jeebsy's gauge and its in the post to me as I write.


----------



## NeilR (Oct 1, 2013)

Martyn, you're next up if you want the gauge?


----------



## NeilR (Oct 1, 2013)

I understand that Martyn is sorted, so today I've posted the gauge to Willie Ekaslike.


----------



## MartynWheeler (May 11, 2014)

Yes, sorry I forgot to update, I have a gauge to loan out if anyone needs it, just pm me


----------



## Willie Ekaslike (Apr 12, 2014)

Mod all done. This gauge and adapter are available, if anybody wants them just PM me your name and address and I'll post them on.

Willie


----------



## Willie Ekaslike (Apr 12, 2014)

This pressure gauge has now been posted on to jonchard.


----------



## Neil294 (Oct 12, 2012)

Can I get a loan of this next? Was planning on selling my Gaggia, but I can't find the machine I want at a price I want to pay, so may as well make good. Thanks


----------



## jonchard (Jun 11, 2014)

Hi Neil294 - sorry for delay in seeing this. I have completed the OPV - PM me your address and I will forward on. Real easy mod to perform, my screw needed 3/4 of a turn.


----------



## Neil294 (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi Jon - PM sent. Making this adjustment is long overdue on my machine, so looking forward to getting the right pressure through.

N


----------



## Neil294 (Oct 12, 2012)

I now have the gauge and planning to make the adjustments in the next day or so. Reply here or PM me if you want it next.


----------



## Neil294 (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks to a quiet night in I've made my adjustment taking the Gaggia down from 14bar to 9.5 bar. Wish I'd done it ages ago!

Who's next?


----------



## Ferdy (Jun 9, 2014)

I'm game if that's OK?


----------



## Neil294 (Oct 12, 2012)

Morning.

Sorry for the delay in getting back to you. PM me your name/address and I'll post it off to you in the next few days.

Cheers,

Neil


----------



## Mike mc (Apr 10, 2012)

I have now sold my gaggia classic so please just keep the gauge passing on between members


----------



## Neil294 (Oct 12, 2012)

Very kind Mike. I made the adjustments using the gauge and almost immediately bought a new machine and have now sold mine too. Wonder if there is a theme.

Cheers,

Neil


----------



## nordberg (Jul 23, 2013)

Can I get in line for this please? I've just had the pump replaced under warranty and really struggling to get a good shot at the moment...


----------



## Neil294 (Oct 12, 2012)

Still waiting for a PM from Ferdy with his address details, so will give it until Wednesday and if there's still nothing then happy to post this on to you. I'll give you a shout and let you know either way.



nordberg said:


> Can I get in line for this please? I've just had the pump replaced under warranty and really struggling to get a good shot at the moment...


----------



## Neil294 (Oct 12, 2012)

Ferdy hasn't got back to me, so if you want it, PM me your address and I'll post it on.



nordberg said:


> Can I get in line for this please? I've just had the pump replaced under warranty and really struggling to get a good shot at the moment...


----------



## Neil294 (Oct 12, 2012)

The gauge is now winging its way through Royal Mail on its way to nordberg


----------



## nordberg (Jul 23, 2013)

Operation OPV mod successful. Who's next?


----------



## toString (Jun 18, 2014)

Me please! I'll PM you my address.


----------



## Graeme (Feb 1, 2013)

Can I get in the queue for a turn with this please?


----------



## sub7 (Nov 8, 2012)

Is this thread still going ? Brought my classic out of retirement and after spending so much money replacing parts it would be a shame not treat it to OPV


----------



## toString (Jun 18, 2014)

I haven't received it from nordberg as yet.. Will update when it arrives...


----------



## toString (Jun 18, 2014)

Arrived from nordberg.

Just need to try and get the spout off the PF now...

Looks like Graeme is next, but I'll PM when it's done...


----------



## nordberg (Jul 23, 2013)

FWIW, my spout came off pretty easy. I wrapped a tea towel around the spouts and twisted it off in my hand.


----------



## toString (Jun 18, 2014)

Just tried that... Didn't budge!


----------



## MStambo (May 27, 2013)

Would love to do the OPV, can I be added to the queue after Graeme and Sub7 please?


----------



## DannyMontez (May 19, 2014)

toString said:


> Just tried that... Didn't budge!


I had to use grips on it. Took a lot of force to get it off and make sure if you do use grips then wrap a towel round it so as not to scratch the spout.


----------



## jezzaus (Aug 28, 2014)

Hi, I'd very much like to be added to the list, if that is possible.


----------



## jezzaus (Aug 28, 2014)

Scratch that, have one on the way from another thread. Thanks


----------



## sub7 (Nov 8, 2012)

X2 I also got sorted elsewhere. Thanks anyways


----------



## toString (Jun 18, 2014)

Sorry for the delay on this! Took ages to find someone who could undo it, then I was on holiday, then he was on holiday.. Long story short it's all done and packaged up ready to go!

List seems to be:

Graeme

Stambo

I've PM'd Graeme...


----------



## Graeme (Feb 1, 2013)

I'd still like it please - will PM my address now.

Is there a link to the best guide on how to do this? I have read about it before, but it was some time ago...


----------



## toString (Jun 18, 2014)

Cheers, will post it to you this week.

Edit: posted now.


----------



## Graeme (Feb 1, 2013)

I can confirm I've got it now. I think it's probably been sat in my in tray at work for a couple of days, sorry! Will try and get my mod done in the next few days.


----------



## Graeme (Feb 1, 2013)

Have done my mod this morning and pulled a shot. Still need to fiddle about with my grind a bit, but it was a very nice shot post-mod. My machine was only reading 12 bar to start with, so not as high as some have reported.


----------



## Graeme (Feb 1, 2013)

I've PMed MStambo and asked for their address to send the gauge onwards.


----------



## Graeme (Feb 1, 2013)

MStambo no longer wants the gauge. Would anybody else like the gauge now?


----------



## skunkyf (Mar 25, 2014)

If its ok, i'd like to borrow it.


----------



## andymccoy (Oct 29, 2014)

I would like to borrow it after skunkyf if possible, my classic seems to be low on pressure...


----------



## stevetaylor383 (Jul 31, 2013)

Love to use this when it becomes available thanks in advance


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

Can I add my name to the queue as well please.

Many thanks


----------



## Sk8-bizarre (Jan 22, 2015)

Put myself on another list but can I be added to this one also, then cancel one of them as one becomes available?

If so count me added thanks.


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

I would like to add my name to the list, had put on another list but all gone quiet on that


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

akimsmith said:


> nice post


Seriously mate, my timeline has just filled up with "nice post" over and over again. Try and find something interesting to say or don't type anything at all.


----------

